# Homemade Carbonator Keg



## redbrinkman1955

Here is My Carbonator keg It only a litre but if it works out well i will make it bigger It power by a little C02 that I made


----------



## redbrinkman1955

here is the rest of the pics


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Hi Red,
     Ok, I'm going to show my ignorance. I have made home brew in years past but I'm not up on the latest techniques and therefore don't understand what you're up to. What is this used for? Looks like you've done a great job of putting it together but I don' understand it.


----------



## richtee

I think he's carbonating his brews without using the bottle fermentation. Putting the filtered aged secondary product into the bottle with no prime, and forcing CO2 to dissolve into the beer by pressurizing the bottle.


----------



## kookie

Very cool. Looks like alot of thought and time went into it. Looks like some good workmanship too.

Kookie


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Ahhh got it! I always finished it off in the bottle ..... notwithstanding a few overloaded which resulted in beer on the floor. Thanks!


----------



## emtee

I have a friend who works for Pepsico. He got me a few old stainless soda kegs for nothing, and all I have to do is plug in the CO2 fittings. I ferment as usual in a carboy and then rack into these kegs. I just plug in the CO2 on one side, plug in the tap on the other side, shake the shi* out of the keg, and drink up!!!!!!!!! Next up is to put the tap in the front of the fridge door.


----------



## richtee

If you put about 30 lbs on the stuff for a couple days, and release, the beer will be carbonated enough for a gravity tap, if ya'd like to try that.


----------



## payson

That's the ticket! Love the ease of a home-tap system! I've since added some stainless drip trays and Ventmatic faucets. Thinking about adding one more tap on the side for commercial beers. For what it's worth, if you do tap a fridge, the Ventmatic faucets are well worth the extra money. They don't stick.


----------



## redbrinkman1955

I can use it to force carbonate my brew,or I can take a liter at a time and then you got Beer to Go.It will dispense brew carbonated or not a handy little keg easy to clean up and you dont have to mess around moving a full size keg. downsize not what you want if you going to drank a lot of Brew.


----------



## redbrinkman1955

It's finished I used water for the first try works well just have to fine tune it now


----------

